

Where to hack if you don't like coffee? (in SF) - evantahler

I love the idea of hacking in coffee shops (change of scenery, available snacks, meeting new people) while working on projects, but I don't like coffee!<p>What are your suggestions for "coffee-shop like" places in San Francisco I can work at?<p>The minimum criteria look something like this:<p>- No Cover<p>- WiFi (I'm willing to pay a small amount, perhaps 10$/day).<p>- Open until ~8pm (but later is better)<p>- Serves food and drink<p>- Geek friendly (some places have free WiFi, like some McDonalds, but if you sit there with a laptop for an hour, both the patrons and the staff get fairly irritated with you IME)
======
keiferski
I really don't like coffee either, so I stick to tea and blended drinks.
Pretty much every coffeeshop will have one or the other.

------
jiganti
What are some places in SF that are open later than 8-9pm? Coffee shops or
similar venues work- I just lose some of my momentum after heading back home
if I still have work to do in the evening.

------
LarryMade
Was in SF for a month library, besides lots of places to plug in and work
uninterrupted, the main branch has a huge selection of computer books.

------
lsiebert
The public library is pretty good. Snacks are an issue, potentially.

------
drstewart
It gets a lot of hate, but Starbucks meets all these criteria.

------
apolloe
Samovar Tea Lounge!

